# My HT stuff



## JorgenMan (Aug 16, 2006)

*Display:*
Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 400
108" WilsonArt Designer White screen

*Electronics:*
Onkyo TX-SR503 AV Receiver
Philips DVP-642 DVD/DivX Player
ClearPlay MaxPlay filtering DVD Player
Panasonic PVV464S VCR
Playstation 2

*Speakers:*
Front: Infinity Delta 30's
Center: RCA, my wife got it at Radio Shack when she was single
Subwoofer: Attic IB with two RL-p 15's 
Rear: Some Bose bookshelf speakers my in-laws didn't want any more (I wonder why...)

*Other:*
DIY Media Rack
Equipment rack made from refinishing an old bedroom hutch.

Last edited 16 Aug 2007.


----------

